# Anyone Shoot this two Hoyt Yet



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

I'm looking at two new Bows right now just not sure which one to get. I'm going after work to shoot both of them but thought I would ask for opinions on them first, if anyone has any info to give that would be great. The 2 bows are both Hoyts, the Katera and the AlphaMax 32.

PS
Title should have been
"these" not "this" (not allowed to fix title error or delete to correct it)


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I shot the AM 32 this weekend. Very nice bow...nicest Hoyt in a few years. I have long been a fan of Hoyts and wanted to shoot this one and the AM35. Was quiet, no recoil, minimul hand shock. The bow holds well, draws smoothly with a nice wall. Not blazing fast compared with the speed demons out there now, but plenty fast! This was going to be my next bow until I shot the Elite Z28. The Z28 was a bit faster, quieter, no recoil, and little to no hand shock. $150 cheaper as well. I would be happy with either bow though...both are two of the premier hunting bows on the market imo. 

I have shot the Katera and it is very nice as well. The AM is a bit lighter if that is important and to me draws smoother. The AM just feels better to me than the Katera. If you can get a left over 08 Katera at a great price, would be hard to pass up. If they are both 09 bows, the AM32 would be my pick.


----------



## hartofthethumb (Apr 11, 2008)

Swamp Monster said:


> I shot the AM 32 this weekend. Very nice bow...nicest Hoyt in a few years. I have long been a fan of Hoyts and wanted to shoot this one and the AM35. Was quiet, no recoil, minimul hand shock. The bow holds well, draws smoothly with a nice wall. Not blazing fast compared with the speed demons out there now, but plenty fast! This was going to be my next bow until I shot the Elite Z28. The Z28 was a bit faster, quieter, no recoil, and little to no hand shock. $150 cheaper as well. I would be happy with either bow though...both are two of the premier hunting bows on the market imo.
> 
> I have shot the Katera and it is very nice as well. The AM is a bit lighter if that is important and to me draws smoother. The AM just feels better to me than the Katera. If you can get a left over 08 Katera at a great price, would be hard to pass up. If they are both 09 bows, the AM32 would be my pick.


Good post, 100% right on!

I've got an Alphamax 32, and agree with Swamp Monster on all points.

I would suggest anyone looking for this style of bow also shoot the z28 before making a final decision. I went with the hoyt because I already had one elite and am planning another and the am32 just called my name. It will be my treestand buddy next fall!


----------



## akash (Jan 27, 2009)

I have long been a fan of Hoyts and wanted to shoot this one and the AM35. Was quiet, no recoil, minimul hand shock. The bow holds well, draws smoothly with a nice wall. Not blazing fast compared with the speed demons out there now, but plenty fast! This was going to be my next bow until I shot the Elite Z28. The Z28 was a bit faster, quieter, no recoil, and little to no hand shock. $150 cheaper as well. I would be happy with either bow though..


----------



## Ultramag (Mar 12, 2000)

I shot the Alphamax last weekend and am now trying to sell my Trycon and raise the money to buy one. I thought it was way better than my Trycon. Smoother draw, better feel, and to me it felt faster. I would go with the Alphamax.


----------



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

I picked up the AM 32 now if a buddy at work doesn't want my DynaTec it will be up for sale I think.


----------



## madmike22 (Aug 29, 2007)

I have a katera and an elite synergy. I went in and shot the new am 32 and was a little disappointed. It is a nice bow but the draw cycle is a little harsh and i think the 320 fps is a little bit over rated. So i ordered a new katera 1/2 camo 1/2 black. I still think the katera is the better bow. I like a little heavier bow. It is easier to shoot more accurately. The katera is better balanced as well. The katera did have a little more hand shock than the am32 but that wasnt nothing a short s-coil didnt take care of.


----------



## arbaba (Mar 23, 2010)

I have long been a fan of Hoyts and wanted to shoot this one and the AM35. Was quiet, no recoil, minimul hand shock. The bow holds well, draws smoothly with a nice wall. Not blazing fast compared with the speed demons out there now, but plenty fast! This was going to be my next bow until I shot the Elite Z28. The Z28 was a bit faster, quieter, no recoil, and little to no hand shock. $150 cheaper as well. I would be happy with either bow though..


----------

